# Picking Up Outback Next Saturday...



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello All, We have been looking for a smal toy hauler for several weeks now and took a ride to go see some more today (haven't been too impressed at the ones we have seen). The salesman showed us the 07' Outback Kargoroo - the 28KRS. WOW...very nice and the WAF was there!

I only have my dirt bike and equipment to haul so we didn't need that much cargo space. We did get the Kipor generator to go with it though.

Does anyone have this model yet? If so, how do you like it?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Burnzy
















to Outbackers! 

And Congratulations on your new Roo!

The same thing happened to us before we stumbled onto the 28krs. We were out looking casually at toyhaulers, but I couldn't stand the fold up interiors that I saw on every single one. I asked the salesman if anyone made a toyhauler with a garage, but more attention to the living space...he said "I think I have exactly what you're looking for"

Once we saw the inside, it took about a second for us to say We'll take it!

We're in awe of everything it can carry, plus all of the creature comforts, all in a stunning package. It hasn't let us down yet









You're going to love it!

Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Burnzy to the Outback Family 
And Congrats on the 28KRS

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. I don't have the Kargoroo but I have a 28 - we love it. I've read reviews by others for the Kargoroo and it's like all Outbacks - they love it. I'm sure you'll be happy.
Scott


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Roo. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We too are picking up a 28 krs in 2 weeks.. I think it is huge and wanted the 23, but dh wanted the 28 so he won this time..


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Burnzy,

Great choice going with the Roo! Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Scott, congratulations on the new Roo. We bought the 28krs last year and love it. When the ATV is out of the front garage, we have a lot of storage room/room to sleep "guests". It's a well built, well designed trailer that will give you years of enjoyment!

John


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies!!! I came across this forum searching a different rv forum...glad I did.

I will be using this forum a good bit searching for all the tips and tricks and sharing of information for the ROO'.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I came across this forum searching a different rv forum...glad I did.


There are other rv forums?
















BTW, where y'all located?

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Welcome to the Tribe!!!!*
As for that "other Forum" .... I expect we'll be seeing alot more of you _here_


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the family!!!

Check out the rally thread and see if there is a rally near you that you can make.

Gary


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome .... glad you found us! What State are you from ?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome!!! ]
You are gonna love your Outback! Keep the posts coming


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to the group as i was told dont be afraid to ask anything, the people in here are great.


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

daves700 said:


> Welcome .... glad you found us! What State are you from ?


We are located in the Lancaster, Ca area.

I do have a question, I have read that people fill up their fresh water tank when they get close to teir destination.

Where do they fill up at????

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Burnzy to the best forum on the web!

And congratulations on buying the 28RKRS! Nice camper!



Burnzy said:


> I came across this forum searching a different rv forum...
> Scott


Hmmm...sounds like you were flirting with the "Dark Side"! We're glad you found us!

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Burnzy said:


> Welcome .... glad you found us! What State are you from ?


We are located in the Lancaster, Ca area.

I do have a question, I have read that people fill up their fresh water tank when they get close to teir destination.

Where do they fill up at????

Thanks,

Scott
[/quote]
Hi Scott,

It all depends on your destination. If you're going to a campground or rv park, they always have a freshwater hose that you can use to fill up. Mind you that this is NOT drinking water! Get a good fresh water filter to attach to the hose before you fill the tank, it helps to filter impurities and other yucky stuff that you wouldn't want in there. If you're not sure if the place that you're going has water, I would call ahead and ask.

We have a favorite spot that is totally dry camping...no water to be had anywhere (or anything else for that matter). Since it is only 45 minutes away from home, we fill our fresh water tank before we leave the house and take extra water in spare 5 gallon jugs.

Hope this helps,
Dawn


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We don't normally "dry camp" so we hook up at the CG. The few times the we have "dry camped" we have filled at home.

Just a note: Be aware that each Gallon of water is approx. 8.3lbs. Our 31RQS has a 50 gallon tank. So that is 415lbs. The fresh water tank is almost all the way forward and will apply "physics" to your towing experience!

Eric

OH! And welcome!! And congratulations on your new TT!! Hope you can get out to one of the many rally's Outbackers has planned. You'll find that it'll be a great time!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















I would highly recommend you haul water for trips that you're not certain where to find water. Then, the following year you can safely leave home without water.


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Welcome .... glad you found us! What State are you from ?


We are located in the Lancaster, Ca area.

I do have a question, I have read that people fill up their fresh water tank when they get close to teir destination.

Where do they fill up at????

Thanks,

Scott
[/quote]
Hi Scott,

It all depends on your destination. If you're going to a campground or rv park, they always have a freshwater hose that you can use to fill up.

Hope this helps,
Dawn
[/quote]

Ok, it makes sense now. I did not ask or know if they where "dry" camping or not. If you are going to an place that has fresh water, I wouldn't fill up either.

Thanks,

Scott

P.S. What type of filter to get for the fresh water fill up???


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Scott,

Camping World has a big selection, we bought ours there and I think we stayed in the twenty something dollar range...You can probably get these at Walmart as well...Check these out 
water filters

Dawn


----------

